# Rogue battery??



## Barry J (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife just called me and her 2009 rogue was having trouble starting this AM.
She said it took about 15 seconds to start, she then drove my daighter to school, came back, parked the car, and when she went back out to drive my other daughter to school, it was the same thing..only worse. Both schools are within 5 miles of our house, She said it sounded like the battery, but since I'm at work I can't diagonis the problem. Besides the battery what else should I look for??
Thanks
Barry


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Based on your description alone, it could be a lot of things... "Trouble starting" can mean a lot of things, ie excessive cranking, slow cranking, etc. The best thing to do is, after making sure the battery cable connections are clean and tight, is to have the battery and charging system tested. Any auto service center should be able to do this for you.


----------

